# Got to play with the new truck today!!



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Haven't seen snow in over a week. In our 75 mile radius service area we got anywhere from 0-11" of snow today.

Got the new truck lettered this morning, and was out plowing by early afternoon. Just got in about 8:30. Should be heading back out by 2am.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Cool light bar!! Ford 4 Life !!!


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

a few more.....


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

looks good


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i like it. so when you dropping it off? just leave the keys in it i will return it right after a couple storms.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

bribrius;488127 said:


> i like it. so when you dropping it off? just leave the keys in it i will return it right after a couple storms.


I'll drop it off and leave it with you. It's burning a hole in my pocket at $900 a month lol


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

wow that thing is nice. lightbar looks cool too.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

what a sharp truck great set up you have . diesel or gas?


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

mike psd;488155 said:


> what a sharp truck great set up you have . diesel or gas?


6.4 PS Diesel


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

qualitylawncare;488134 said:


> I'll drop it off and leave it with you. It's burning a hole in my pocket at $900 a month lol


hmm. maybe not. Looks better without the bill. 
very nice truck though! Lettering looks good to.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

qualitylawncare;488134 said:


> I'll drop it off and leave it with you. It's burning a hole in my pocket at $900 a month lol


$900.00 a month, that's more than my monthly house payment on a $120,500.00 house, nice looking truck & plow set up you have there, I would luv to have a V blade.

Yon


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Great looking truck there Quality, hope you get some good storms to fill that hole in your pocket!

Good luck with the new rig!

CH


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

cameo89;488186 said:


> $900.00 a month, that's more than my monthly house payment on a $120,500.00 house, nice looking truck & plow set up you have there, I would luv to have a V blade.
> 
> Yon


then you should go to a ten or fifteen year mortgage to pay your house off quicker. only cost you a extra couple hundred a month. sorry to hijack the thread.

And it IS a VERY nice looking truck & plow.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

cameo89;488186 said:


> $900.00 a month, that's more than my monthly house payment on a $120,500.00 house, nice looking truck & plow set up you have there, I would luv to have a V blade.
> 
> Yon


I paid a good amount as a downpayment and financed the balance through Ford Credit for 3 years.

3 years makes the monthly payment higher, obviously. Regardless, it's the most i've ever shelled out for a one ton truck.. Most of mine are 300-400 a month.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

nice truck quality how are you likeing the western MVP i was thinking of getting one next year.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

ABES;488199 said:


> nice truck quality how are you likeing the western MVP i was thinking of getting one next year.


To be honest, I like my older MVP's better than the new one.

Maybe I just dont have enough miles on this new one yet.

I HATE the headlights. Can't see 30 feet in front of the truck on the road at night, even if its not snowing. Haven't tried adjustments yet, don't think there is a way to do it.


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice truck and vee.Saw the MVP when I got my plow installed this year.Looks like a good blade but its good to hear about them from someone using them.Good luck this year


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

what lightbar is that?


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Dstosh;488519 said:


> what lightbar is that?


Custom built..

Its 46". L = LED, F = Flood light, A = Arrowstick. Top is front.

L L F F L L
L L
F F
L L
L A A A A A L


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck! Ford and Western all the way!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Really nice set up.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats a nice setup! Just curious how you know if its snowing 75 miles away? Do you have guys in the area to let you know?


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Petr51488;490141 said:


> Thats a nice setup! Just curious how you know if its snowing 75 miles away? Do you have guys in the area to let you know?


I've got at least one guy on the road 24/7. We drive through the majority of the service area which making a loop is about 200 +/- miles, as its about a 75 mile radius.

If the driver gets to an area with snow accumulation, the drivers scheduled for that route are called in or just sent out if they are here.

Along with that, I watch the radar like it was a religion.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

qualitylawncare;488211 said:


> To be honest, I like my older MVP's better than the new one.
> 
> Maybe I just dont have enough miles on this new one yet.
> 
> I HATE the headlights. Can't see 30 feet in front of the truck on the road at night, even if its not snowing. Haven't tried adjustments yet, don't think there is a way to do it.


i got the same problem w/ those headlights. I have them on high beam all the time. Was thinking about putting Silver Stars in them. I put them in my old Ford and boy did it make a difference.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That is one sweet truck and plow! I wish I could afford a setup like that. Maybe in a few years. lolpayup


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

That truck is sweet man! I'd like to upgrade my current F-350 to one of those someday. Thats gotta have some muscle i betwesport


----------



## Vdub (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah thats my dream truck right there, cept in white and with a fisher


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice truck even though its a Ford. lol. The western V is a nice plow.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice looking truck and lightbar!


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

qualitylawncare;490153 said:


> I've got at least one guy on the road 24/7. We drive through the majority of the service area which making a loop is about 200 +/- miles, as its about a 75 mile radius.
> 
> If the driver gets to an area with snow accumulation, the drivers scheduled for that route are called in or just sent out if they are here.
> 
> Along with that, I watch the radar like it was a religion.


Yea thats a slick system. Thats how the company that I work for does it...

By the way, I like the truck... a lot lol but then again, what Ford don't I like lol


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks good Buts its not fair that you got snow and I didn't :crying:


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

BRAAAP;491528 said:


> Looks good Buts its not fair that you got snow and I didn't :crying:


There is always snow up here! Get down off the hill into Springwater or Honeoye and it's grass. I've got 6" on my lawn wesport


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

steve is that a MVP plus or just an MVP


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Thats weird because I love my Nighthawk lights. I just put them on my MVP and got rid of the older lights. I have them adjusted correctly and they are way better than the older style IMO. I had to aim mine higher than I had originally anticipated, but now that I've got the aiming right the low beams are good and the high beams light everything nicely.

Loosen the 2 mounting nuts on the bottom and angle the light housing upwards a little more. By the look of that one pic from inside your truck, they appear to be aimed too low. 


Try that and let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## BRAAAP (Nov 29, 2005)

6" im on my way up with the sled


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Nice truck. Thats a custom lightbar? Looks a lot like the new type of LED bar made by whelen & federal. Some PD's have em, seen em on tow trucks too.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

hey..give me my truck back!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

cameo89;488186 said:


> $900.00 a month, that's more than my monthly house payment on a $120,500.00 house, nice looking truck & plow set up you have there, I would luv to have a V blade.
> 
> Yon


they still have houses for 120.000......cheapest house round me is like 275


----------



## J&D (Jan 8, 2007)

i like your truck


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Very nice!!! Now you can make a few more payments with todays snow.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

AbsoluteH&L;528581 said:


> Very nice!!! Now you can make a few more payments with todays snow.


I know! I went out at 5am on Tuesday morning and just got home around 10am this morning...payuppayuppayup

We plowed 3-5 times, and got anywhere from 8-14".


----------



## crash444 (Jan 12, 2008)

What kind of Fuel Milage are you getting with it? I just got One like yours about a month ago and she sucks the fuel big time. last tank was 7.9 mpg, the tank before that was 8.5. My 06 cummins gets 15.2 mpg plowing the same snow in the same places. just curius is all. I am not a ford person at all and i am wondering if the milage will come up after some miles are put on it. I am not saying fords are bad or anything I just always drove a chevy or dodge. this is the first ford I drove and so far it is a pretty good truck. I work for the town and the village bought a new truck also and they got the 5.4 gasser and they are getting the same milage as the diesel that I am driveing and that is very disapointing.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

crash444;531061 said:


> What kind of Fuel Milage are you getting with it? I just got One like yours about a month ago and she sucks the fuel big time. last tank was 7.9 mpg, the tank before that was 8.5. My 06 cummins gets 15.2 mpg plowing the same snow in the same places. just curius is all. I am not a ford person at all and i am wondering if the milage will come up after some miles are put on it. I am not saying fords are bad or anything I just always drove a chevy or dodge. this is the first ford I drove and so far it is a pretty good truck. I work for the town and the village bought a new truck also and they got the 5.4 gasser and they are getting the same milage as the diesel that I am driveing and that is very disapointing.


Getting around 13mpg without a load..

Plowing 10-11

Towing 9-12

What areas do you service? My operations manager lives in Scio, and we have accounts throughout Allegany county.


----------



## Stove (Nov 2, 2007)

nice truck, i cant wait till my lease goes back so that i can buy one of those


----------



## crash444 (Jan 12, 2008)

Qualitylawncare I work for the town of Alfred. The pickup is used for the fire Hall, road intersections and we sometimes scrape the slush off the roads and our turn arounds. Scio is only 10 miles away from alfred.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

crash444;531328 said:


> Qualitylawncare I work for the town of Alfred. The pickup is used for the fire Hall, road intersections and we sometimes scrape the slush off the roads and our turn arounds. Scio is only 10 miles away from alfred.


Ohh cool. I'm real familiar with the town. My ex-girlfriend is going to Alfred State, and I used to be down there all the time. We have accounts all over that area, Wellsville, Scio, Belfast, Almond, Angelica, Hornell.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

qualitylawncare;488211 said:


> I HATE the headlights. Can't see 30 feet in front of the truck on the road at night, even if its not snowing. Haven't tried adjustments yet, don't think there is a way to do it.


You need a 3/4" wrench to adjust the head lights. Also you can put sliver stars in your night hawks. Its a H13 bulb. Makes all the difference. Both of my westerns have them.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

itsgottobegreen;532708 said:


> You need a 3/4" wrench to adjust the head lights. Also you can put sliver stars in your night hawks. Its a H13 bulb. Makes all the difference. Both of my westerns have them.


sweet thanks for the info:waving:


----------

